# What do I wear??? HELP



## SweetCheeks (Aug 23, 2009)

.....


----------



## driz69 (Aug 23, 2009)

How about a nice neutral eye with a light pink lip, a super cute summer dress but nothing too short.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 23, 2009)

I would wear a casual dress, a brown smokey eye and a natural lip!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks girls, any ideas on a good place for a dress? Any specific styles you think are good?


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 24, 2009)

I just bought an adorable dress from American Eagle, this one:
Women's AE Print Pleat Dress - American Eagle Outfitters

They also had a few others on their website that were really cute, but they weren't available at the store near me.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 24, 2009)

I would do wavey hair, a short but not excessively short denim mini, a flowy or print sheer top (something with bright colors and a little flowiness maybe that bunches at the waist), embellished flip flops, a bigger ring (something in like a natural stone- turquoise, quartz), and netural makeup with luminescent skin (msf blush for me), and super glossy kissable lips.


----------



## User38 (Aug 24, 2009)

a long summery maxi dress.. very Angelina Jolie simple.  Eye makeup:  really neutral, cheeks soft soft pink and a soft lip with a balm.  The more natural, the better.


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 24, 2009)

I would go with a summer dress.

I randomly shop at Ross, Marshalls or TJ Max, and I always find dresses that become my favs.  Recently, I went to Forever 21 and picked up this...
http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fna  me=dress%5Fcasual&product%5Fid=2064784068&Page=all
I love simple dresses.

When it comes to your makeup.  If it will be hot (even warm), go with a natural, simple look (I hate having a full face of makeup and it's so hot that I start sweating it off).  Or maybe golds like Woodwinked e/s or taupes like Satin Taupe e/s.
Or maybe an overall "beach girl" look.  Yea know... bronzer, simple eyes and lips, etc.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_a long summery maxi dress.. very Angelina Jolie simple.  Eye makeup:  really neutral, cheeks soft soft pink and a soft lip with a balm.  The more natural, the better._

 
Yes! I concur with this, too.


----------

